# 06 GTO 6 speed



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

Cranked it up today. It was in reverse. Had to pull hard to get it out of reverse. Once it was out of reverse I couldn't get it in any gear. Need help, any ideas what it may be the problem?
Thanks
Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Not enough info to go on.
Will the car crank out of gear and run without any unusual noises?
Can you get it into any gear with the engine off?
If so, can you crank the car?
If so, does the car try to creep with the clutch in?

Larry


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Not enough info to go on.
> Will the car crank out of gear and run without any unusual noises?
> Can you get it into any gear with the engine off?
> If so, can you crank the car?
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me.
Will check on your questions today and get back with answers.
In talking with several people over the weekend, they seem to think its the slave cylinder.
Car only has 35000 miles on it. I've only had it for a couple years so don't know a lot about the newer GTO's.
Know a lot about my 66 but not the 06.
Thanks


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

mcguiremcd said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.
> Will check on your questions today and get back with answers.
> In talking with several people over the weekend, they seem to think its the slave cylinder.
> Car only has 35000 miles on it. I've only had it for a couple years so don't know a lot about the newer GTO's.
> ...


!--If crank outa gear any noises? No none
2--Can get it in gear with engine off? Yes, all gears.
3--If so will it crank? Yes, started right up
4--Does it creep with clutch in? No

I did find the clutch reservoir empty, filled it, pumped clutch up, cranked it up and could get it in all gears. See no leaks underneath. May need to bleed slave cylinder so I'm told.
I just been driving it, didn't know it had a clutch reservoir. 
I think I got a lot to learn about these newer GTO's.
Thanks Goat for your help.
I'm all ears and willing to learn


----------

